# Was sollte man beim Planespotting beachten?



## GuajoloteReal (7. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mir angesichts einer zugegebenermaßen auch unerwarteten Beförderung am Arbeitsplatz ein neues Teleobjektiv gegönnt. Ich hatte zuvor bereits in ein Smartphone mit einer Teleobjektiv-Funktion investiert, aber das Tele an der DSLR bittet nicht nur mehr Brennweite, sondern ist auch einen Tick schneller.    Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn... ich würde gerne, sobald es hoffentlich etwas weniger heiß ist, die neue Linse auch für Planespotting nützen und wollte euch daher einmal fragen, ob vielleicht jemand aus der Runde Erfahrungen damit hat und mir Tipps, über was ich dabei beachten sollte, mitgeben kann. Vielen Dank vorab und ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## trojan-horse (9. Juni 2019)

Möglichkeiten zum Planespotting sollte es doch bei inzwischen recht vielen Flughäfen geben. Ich würde halt mal schauen, ob es bei den Flughäfen in deiner Nähe Spotterlöcher gibt. Wenn man schon Flugzeuge fotografieren will, dann ja in der Regel ohne störenden Zaun dazwischen, oder?


----------



## GuajoloteReal (12. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Ja, natürlich ist es umso besser, wenn es da keinen Zaun gibt, aber ich dachte, dass man mit einem Tele so oder so hinbekommt? Oder habe ich da etwas missverstanden? Bzw. ist Planespotting am Flughafen nur dann erlaubt, wenn es auch Spotterlöcher gibt?


----------



## MikolajPL (12. Juni 2019)

Du musst dich wohl einzeln bei jedem Flughafen informieren, wo du fotografieren möchtest:
https://www.qwant.com/?q=Planespotting erlaubt? 

Ein paar Beispiele die ich so gesehen habe:
- in Dubai ist Planespotting verboten
- in München ist Planespotting erlaubt
- in Paris benötigst du eine Genehmigung (kostenpflichtig)

Wenn es erst einmal nur um einen einzigen Flughaft in deiner Nähe geht, so dürfte die Informationsbeschaffung recht einfach sein.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (17. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Na dann gibt es offensichtlich im diversen Blog- und Fachportal-Universum schon noch eine Marktlücke... Schade, dass es dann offenbar auch auf Foto-Portalen noch keine Übersichten zu diesem Thema gibt. Dass in Dubai Planespotting verboten ist, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich nehme außerdem an, dass das auch in Riad und generell in dieser Region nicht viel anders sein wird. Muss man in Paris schlichtweg dafür bezahlen, oder benötigt man für die Genehmigung auch andere Voraussetzungen?


----------



## MikolajPL (19. Juni 2019)

Muss man in Paris schlichtweg dafür bezahlen, oder benötigt man für die Genehmigung auch andere Voraussetzungen?


Ich habe die Suchergebnis nur kurz überflogen. Dort stand zwar etwas von einer kostenpflichtigen Genehmigung, aber leider keine weiteren Informationen wie man an diese gelangt.


----------



## trojan-horse (22. Juni 2019)

GuajoloteReal schrieb:


> Na dann gibt es offensichtlich im diversen Blog- und Fachportal-Universum schon noch eine Marktlücke...


Naja, also so Übersichtsseiten gibt es grundsätzlich schon. Ich habe da auch mal geschaut, um mich wegen Planespottingmöglichkeiten in Österreich zu informieren. Ich habe aber recht schnell festgestellt, dass die zwei Seiten, die ich mir angeschaut hatte, unterschiedliche Flughäfen in ihrer Liste hatten. Vollständig war das also nicht, die Möglichkeit am Flughafen Linz Flugzeuge anzuschauen und fotografieren zu können, hat sogar auf beiden Seiten gefehlt, dabei kann man dort echt gute Fotos schießen.  Ich kann mich deshalb nur m_21st_century nur anschließen und dir den Tipp geben direkt bei allen für dich in Frage kommenden Flughäfen zu schauen, ob es Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juni 2019)

Genehmigung? Warum nicht einfach in die Einflugschneisse stellen und knippsen?


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2019)

Ich würd halt nicht mit einem Flakgeschütz drauf schiessen. Aber das ist nur meine Amateurmeinung.


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2019)

Wenn's rumterkommt: ausweichen


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2019)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich würd halt nicht mit einem Flakgeschütz drauf schiessen. Aber das ist nur meine Amateurmeinung.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn schon, dann richtig ^^


----------



## GuajoloteReal (29. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure weiteren Antworten! Na ja, wenn steht, dass man eine Genehmigung braucht, dann würde es in Paris wirklich wenn dann nur mit einer Genehmigung angehen. Also klar gibt es sicher auch Planespotter, die das auch schon ohne Genehmigung vollbracht haben, aber bei meinem "Glück" würde man mich irgendwann erwischen. Außerdem liegt das nicht so in meiner Natur, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine. Dass dann die vorhandenen Übersichten nicht die gleichen Informationen wiedergeben, ist natürlich auch interessant. @ trojan-horse: Wie hast du von dieser Möglichkeit erfahren bzw. bist du selbst schon dort gewesen?


----------



## trojan-horse (10. Juli 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit könnte man sicher Ergebnisse abliefern! Aber halt maximal einmal und ein langfristiges Hobby wird dann wohl auch eher nicht daraus entstehen  

 


 

 

Na ja, wenn steht, dass man eine Genehmigung braucht, dann würde es in Paris wirklich wenn dann nur mit einer Genehmigung angehen. Also klar gibt es sicher auch Planespotter, die das auch schon ohne Genehmigung vollbracht haben, aber bei meinem "Glück" würde man mich irgendwann erwischen. Außerdem liegt das nicht so in meiner Natur, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine. Dass dann die vorhandenen Übersichten nicht die gleichen Informationen wiedergeben, ist natürlich auch interessant. @ trojan-horse: Wie hast du von dieser Möglichkeit erfahren bzw. bist du selbst schon dort gewesen?
Gibt ja auch genug Flughäfen, wo man auch ohne Genehmigung und ohne Probleme Flugzeuge fotografieren kann! Wie gesagt, schau dich einfach auf den Homepages der Flughafen in deiner Umgebung mal um. Habe ich auch so gemacht und bin so auch auf die Spotterlöcher am Flughafen Linz aufmerksam geworden. Seit wann es die gibt, weiß ich gar nicht. Aber nicht schon immer, die dürften erst vor einer Weile angebracht worden sein. Kann sich also, wenn ein Flughafen jetzt noch keine Möglichkeiten hat, auch immer mal wieder ändern. Lohnt sich also durchaus auch, wenn man immer mal wieder checkt, ob es Updates gibt.


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Juli 2019)

Interessant für "FliechzeugeGUCKEN" ist bestimmt auch Finkenwerder am Airbuswerk da landet häufiger mal der Beluga oder so und der Hamburger Flughafen, die haben eine Aussichtsterasse. Kann allerdings nichts dazu sagen ob das was kostet.

 

Mein erster "Quergedanke" als ich den Thementitel laß ward..... *was man beim TRAINspotting beachten sollte?*

Halte Dich von *Begbies*   fern.. die machen nur Ärger


----------



## GuajoloteReal (15. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Antworten! Ja, das ganz sich recht schnell ändern, in Hörsching hatte ich ausschließlich Fotos von der Besucherterrasse in Erinnerung und jetzt habe ich selbst auch Aufnahmen der Spotterlöcher gesehen bzw. ich kann sie auch lokalisieren. Daher werde ich mich ab sofort regelmäßig auf den verschiedenen Flughafen-Webseiten bzw. Übersichten umsehen. Nach Hamburg habe ich eine eindeutig weitere Anreise, aber wer weiß, was die Zukunft so bringt. Dann könnte ich mich bei der Anreise durchaus in Trainspotting versuchen, aber welche Brennweiten braucht man hierfür?


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. Juli 2019)

40% Vol.Alk 2,42Promille sollte schon reichen...ach mom.... es ging um die Brennweite und nicht umd die BREITE...achsoooo.... ne sorry, da ich mit Fotografie eigentlich nichts am Hut habe kann ich Dir da leider nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## trojan-horse (21. Juli 2019)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich zwar schon eine relativ gute Kamera habe, aber, Asche über mein Haupt, ich fotografiere die meiste Zeit im Automatik-Modus.   Wenn bislang noch viele Fragen auftauchen, wie man das fotografietechnisch am Besten umsetzt, würde ich einfach mal in Fotografieforen lesen, mir ein Buch bestellen und dann am nächstgelegenen Flughafen üben gehen. Sobald man den Dreh raus hat, kann man ja dann auch darüber nachdenken Ausflüge zu anderen Flughäfen weiter weg zu machen. Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen beim Planespotting!


----------



## GuajoloteReal (1. August 2019)

Na ja die Brennweite hängt gewissermaßen schon mit der Breite ab, desto breiter das Motiv desto mehr ultraweitwinklig muss das Objektiv sein. Also ist das meines Erachtens völlig umgekehrt als beim Planespotting, aber mich hätten halt eben die Brennweiten interessieren. Da hilft der Automatik-Modus auch nicht immer. Und danke, ich hoffe ebenfalls auf ein gutes Gelingen   , vielleicht klappt es nächste Woche wettertechnisch.


----------

